# Male 8mth gsd, ontario, canada



## GreatGSD (May 4, 2011)

Hi All,

I have been surfing the forums for a long time and unfortunately as my first post it is not a good one. Due to my work requirements I have been relocated to another country and can't reasonably take him with me. As a result, I have come to the hard decision of having to re-home him. Ofcourse, I will not let him go easy and will only let him go to a fantastic home and nothing short of it. 

I had done alot of research prior to getting him and got him from a very reputable breeder here. He is from the German kerschental line of dogs and has the greatest temperment ever. Excellent disposition and is just the sweetest dog one could ever ask for. He is 8 months old, current on all his shots and is still intact. He is 100% healthy both physically and emotionally and knows alot of commands and has done 2 levels of obedience classes.

As stated earlier due to my work requirements I cannot bring him with me nor would I want to becuase where I am going it would not be fair to him from an excercise and health point. I am located in Toronto and would want to re-home him to a family or someone who will give him lots of love and excercise. Again, I will not let him go easily and I hope someone that fits my criteria will give him everything that I want for him. Please PM me if you are serious and I would be happy to send more pictures and give more details.

Thank you.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Have you contacted the breeder?


----------



## GreatGSD (May 4, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Have you contacted the breeder?


yes, they do not have room for him. in the absolute worst scenario I will bring him with me and figure out a way to make it work, but I would like that as a last resort. I want the best life for him.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hi there, 

I am in Kitchener-Waterloo, so fairly close to you.. 

Do you mind PM'ing me the breeder information?

I know that the GSD rescue group out here is pretty full but if you contacted them saying you would be willing to keep the dog until a home can be found, they may be able to work with you.

German Shepherd Rescue of Toronto-About Us

4 Legged Love, Toronto Ontario Dog Rescue, Dog Adoption (have never dealt with them before nor have any affilitation, so do your research)

I would also suggest getting him neutered before you place him as there are A LOT of BYB's in this neck of the woods who would jump at the chance of a stud prospect.

I would also ask around at local schH/obedience clubs in your area.. there are plenty by you that may be interested in a green dog.. you never know.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Hi!

He looks beautiful!

Are you still looking to re-home him? 

I PM-ed you for more informatioN!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's a link to a post from someone looking to adopt http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/introductions-welcome-mat/158640-looking-adopt.html#post2141621


----------



## GreatGSD (May 4, 2011)

Hi guys - he is still availble for adoption


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

even though the breeder may not have room for him they should still be in there 100% helping you find a home. That is a little lame. Lives being what they are nowadays many people want to by pass the puppy stage and take in a dog that has had the basics done , such as housetraining , crate training and basic manners-training . All those are a bonus . 
The breeder could have gone through the list of interested people wanting a pup from a future litter, could have gone through the list of people interested in that litter that your good looking dog came from that didn't get a dog because they were all sold, if they have been around for any time I am sure they have received letters saying that Old so and so has passed away and since he was the best dog ever we hope to get another one from you (the breeder).

Your dog looks lovely -- I don't think you will have any problem at all --- .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

How heart breaking to have to leave your baby!!!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Hi! I have PM-ed you again with details. Please check and respond.
Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Any luck from the breeder?


----------



## Roan Wolf (Jul 13, 2011)

Are you still looking for a home? I am looking for a male. PM me and I will provide you with more detailed information about myself, my work and my dog.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I'm not sure if you're still looking to rehome your dog. But I've sent you 2 PMs, and just wanted to make sure you've received them.


----------

